# Different after Seizure



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So Zoey has been a completely different dog since her grand mal seizure/attack by Georgie last week. She's having more accidents on the carpet, she was walking in front of Rob towards the bedroom and looked up at him and squatted and peed right in front of the door. It's like she's not even trying to hit the potty pads any more. She is being about 10x more stubborn/uncooperative with eating/taking pills etc. Do seizures change their personality? Zoey is my first dog who has ever had seizures so I'm still learning. Will she get back to normal eventually or is she changed for good? It totally breaks my heart to see her like this. Trying on the halloween dresses/vests is the most upbeat attitude wise I've seen her this week. I'm very worried and near tears. I did notice that her pressure (CSF fluid) is up today :-( Which makes me worried as that makes her more prone to seizures. We may have to add some Dexamethasone to relieve her pressure. I've always known that Zoey wasn't going to live a normal life, but she isn't even 5 year, she has to make it to at least 10 (longer would be ideal) but I'm not ready to lose her quite yet. We may hold off on the puppy as we don't want to add more stress (but in a way another puppy would be good as it would give Ziva someone to play with so she wasn't bugging Zoey).


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

My Collie had seizures, but they didnt start intill after her first birth day. And after her seizures she was so different, she didnt know who you were and she would sum times bark and growl. And she would pee in the house, like she forgot to hold it. My parents got Sophie a friend, a sheltie name Ranger. And her seizures didnt happen as often. I forget what meds they had her on, but I know they the seizures didnt kill her. She had cancer in her lymph nodes, and we lost her last march...she was only 5. I hope Zoey hangs in there, just keep her away from stairs. Cause our vet said if Sophie had a seizure near or on the stairs the fall could kill her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Is she on Phenobarb? Phenobarb makes them drink more and pee more. I have noticed a difference in Smoke, especially when he wakes up, he sometimes is disoriented and looks so scared. It's heartbreaking. He was housebroke until he started seizing, now he lifts his leg anywhere. He finally is allowed back in my bed at night because he isn't peeing in it anymore. But it seems he forgets when in the dog room and will start to pee on a bed. I correct him and he will run outside to finish peeing.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

No right now she's not on anything as her seizures (until recently) aren't that frequent. I don't like the side effects of Phenobarb and Zoey is already on so many drugs (5 2x a day plus inhalers) that I don't want to add anything unless absolutely necessary. She is on Vetalog which is a steroid for her Hydro but she only takes it every 3 days.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I know when my daughter has a seizure, she can be a bit dingy for awhile afterward, just a little out of touch with reality. I don't know if it is the same with dogs. Smoke doesn't have gran mal seizures, he has complex motor seizures so he never loses consciousness. Give her a bit more time to come around, that was a great stress to her little body. They use electroshock therapy to effect behavior changes in people which is the same as a seizure. Hope she comes around soon, must be so worrying to you. But I don't think she is pottying inappropriately on purpose, she most likely can't help it right now.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

AWW, I don't have an answer, but I'm so sorry about little Zoey, I hope she starts to feel better soon.


----------

